# ONE up ONE down(GAS) OVAL SHOWDOWN !!!!!!!!!!!



## One up One down (Oct 24, 2003)

Oval lovers

Outdoor 

One Up One Down R/C Racing Club

NixFix Enduro 200

200 Lap Oval Race
Sunday Sept. 5, 2004
*Sign-Ups 9am-11am.
*Race Begins at 12 noon
*Practice Saturday Sept. 4, 2004 5pm-8pm.
Roar Rules Apply! 
Race Fee $15.00 Per Class
**********************************************************
Awards To Top 3 Finishers

*Touring Car 1st 2nd 3rd 
*Stadium Truck 1st 2nd 3rd 
*Monster Truck 1st 2nd 3rd 
*Outlaw Open 1st 2nd 3rd



Location AT: THE OHIO ARMY NATIONAL GUARD ARMY BASE
4303 Green rd. Highland,hills Ohio


more info>>>> [email protected]




Directions to The Ohio Army National Guard 

Coming from the east: Take 90 west to 271 south. 
Get off at the Harvard exit. Make a right. Keep straight 
until you see S. Green Rd. Make a left. Go straight about 
a half a mile. The Ohio Army National Guard will be 
on your left.

Coming from the west: Take 480 east to 271 north. 
Get off at the Harvard exit. Make a left. Keep straight 
until you see S. Green Rd. Make a left. Go straight about 
a half a mile. The Ohio Army National Guard will 
be on your left.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



For more info. contact
Rob (216)681-7134


----------

